# Kickstarter: This Revolutionary Camera Battery will Lighten Your Bag and Change the Way You Shoot



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2020)

> For many photographers, power is a major struggle. If you’re shooting video or working in live-view, a battery charge never seems to last, so you’re stuck carrying 3 or 4 batteries in your kit. X-tra battery is here to solve that problem and simplify your kit with one revolutionary accessory.
> *Learn more about the X-Tra Battery at Kickstarter*
> Think it’s hard to get excited about a battery? For most gear heads, power solutions and batteries have generally been the least sexy accessories there are, until now. The X-tra battery solves multiple photography headaches and even offers some solutions you didn’t know you needed but soon won’t be able to live without.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## DannyPwins (Nov 18, 2020)

I wonder why the original R isn’t compatible? Would love this for my 5d4 and R


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 18, 2020)

Interesting concept, will keep an eye out on how the campaign works out before buying new batteries.


----------



## marathonman (Nov 18, 2020)

LP-E6 is *******.


----------



## DannyPwins (Nov 18, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


According to Kickstarter page the original R is compatible. Post should be updated to reflect that.


----------



## snapshot (Nov 18, 2020)

remove your battery door?


----------



## ildyria (Nov 18, 2020)

snapshot said:


> remove your battery door?


all the 5D and R,R5,R6 give you the possibility to remove the battery door. Otherwise, how would you be able to use the Canon battery grip?


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 18, 2020)

Wonder what compatibility is ACTUALLY like. I've used a LOT of LPE6 USB battery adapter products like Tether Tools in the past and you cannot always shoot "continuous" indefinitely if the camera senses the battery is draining. Sometimes camera needs to be turned off in-between USB brick changes or else you'll eventually get an auto-shutoff at the worst possible moment. 

Third party batteries always seem to not accurately report battery levels in-camera, which is the level indicator that needs to be used or else another "reboot" is needed to properly recognize.

Mirrorless with USB-C built in that allows full charging with hot swap makes this product a lot less useful.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 18, 2020)

Just waiting for an EOS RP version (LP-E17) equivalent - RP is a very good camera but battery choice was a poor one by Canon.


----------



## snapshot (Nov 18, 2020)

it has been a long time, but the grip i had for a film camera had a slot for the open door to slide into when the grip was pushed on. i assumed that was still the thing.


----------



## fiendstudios (Nov 18, 2020)

There are some serious questions about this

- How is the weather sealing? Dont want to put my $4000 camera at risk.
- The mechanism, is it secure or will there be a chance it can drop out?
- Will it fit with L-plates like the 3legged things? (wont fit with the ones that are cut out specifically for the model).
- How is it with colder temeratures?
- Will it give me high speed FPS with the R5/R6 like with the new batteries?
- This is not from a reputable company/person/organization that I trust or know making things.Only 10k wanted? hmm.

For me, there are waaaay to many "might not work" on this list. Like the dragons say in the Dragon's den: "I'm out".


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

Seriously, is there nobody here picking out the inconsistencies on this one.

Nevermind that X-tra out of Los Angeles is an art journal.

The CEO and CTO are unknowns.

They have no experience with batteries.

They only want 10k, would you trust your camera with ANYTHING produced that cheaply.

They provide really nothing new that isn't out there by...reputable companies.

Their press kit is a google drive, they have no website.

Other companies look very similar, like X-tra being a part of their name....that's not these dudes.

This looks like a larger scam than the Y35 by Yashica and everyone's eating it up...again...because they didn't look into it more..

Sheesh people. Nevermind the obvious sponsered content gods involvement. This sucker is going to walk off with your money.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

HI I'm Billy Mays here with a fantastic set of buzz words.

Seriously, I know not everyone does tech or science.... But read this. Secret Recipe? I'm literally cracking up that people will eat this up.

I mean, common people. And all this at the low budget price of 10k? Seriously... Super Secret High Tech Battery Recipe created by people that like natgeo and photography and videography in the low time of 6 months ago....with what looks like 2 eneloop pro's in a battery case in at least one of their images... 

So depressing. 

We are a group of photographers and engineers who are into NATGEO photography and videography. EVERYTIME we are out shooting, our packs are loaded with tons of batteries, which are heavy and annoying. What's more, for certain mirrorless cameras, such as Canon, constantly inserting every single battery in the pack to check the leftover power is really “a pain in the ass". Thus, we created the X-TRA Battery (prototype about half a year ago), which helped us a lot during the creation process - Longer Battery Life, Easier Battery Indicator, Quicker Reloading, Better Grip and Faster Charging. Now, we want to share the "Secret Recipe" with all camera fanatics and we really hope the X-TRA Battery will boost your efficiency and make each trip much easier. NEVER MISS A STUNNING MOMENT!


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

There's even a CEO Jeffrey Parker, just isn't this dude.....clever huh?


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 18, 2020)

Whether sealing and uncertainties about the product and its "makers" are the reasons for my disinterest.
I'll happily get along with 2 proven LP6 N Canon batteries...
If something similar (better) were offered by Canon, why not ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2020)

bsbeamer said:


> Wonder what compatibility is ACTUALLY like. I've used a LOT of LPE6 USB battery adapter products like Tether Tools in the past and you cannot always shoot "continuous" indefinitely if the camera senses the battery is draining. Sometimes camera needs to be turned off in-between USB brick changes or else you'll eventually get an auto-shutoff at the worst possible moment.
> 
> Third party batteries always seem to not accurately report battery levels in-camera, which is the level indicator that needs to be used or else another "reboot" is needed to properly recognize.
> 
> Mirrorless with USB-C built in that allows full charging with hot swap makes this product a lot less useful.



It is a good concern to be aware of. I'm a big user of external batteries for the R series cameras. I put cameras out in the woods on triggers for wildlife. Consistent power delivery is my single biggest issue. Here are the hardest issues to address:
- Battery firmware on USB batteries that goes to sleep after a certain amount of time without power draw
- Not-quite-compatible in that Canon throws up a dialog box periodically to confirm that a non-Canon battery doesn't claim to be a battery, which requires user interaction in order to continue using the camera

I currently address those issues by using very large d-tap output batteries from Indipro, which completely fixes the first issue, and works on the second issue so long as I manually answer the dialog box questions initially. Because the batteries never "sleep," the dialog box doesn't come back. 

If this company has figured out those two issues, then it'll be a hit. I will wait until it releases to find out before purchase, though. I have a boatload of batteries already whose firmware makes them not too useful for my purposes. 

I'm doing an article on all of this in a few months, after the winter field season (porcupines and bobcats).


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 18, 2020)

BillDuncan said:


> They provide really nothing new that isn't out there by...reputable companies.



I'm looking for similar products at this time, could you name a couple?


----------



## tmroper (Nov 18, 2020)

If this turns out to be a scam, can people who "donated" sue Canon Rumors for their promotion of it?


----------



## slclick (Nov 18, 2020)

This is out...the KS budget is far too small for production, it's to fund marketing. Like the poster above said, too many red flags. Doncha think?


----------



## peters (Nov 18, 2020)

WOW! 
The fact that I could power other devices on the camera is also realy great! 

Count me in if this actualy arrives!


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I'm looking for similar products at this time, could you name a couple?


For what specific area? 

Grips are the obvious one of course.

There's an entire market of tethered power solutions.

Its just a replacement battery, just one that doesn't fit. And they haven't verified their claims.

Personally, I trust OEM batteries because they won't fail. But i'll track you down some options really quick. Lets use.... The 5d mark iv as an example.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

So, I wanna use a powerbank to power my camera. They make one that plugs into two USB ports....and then fits into the 5d mark iv and you don't have to remove the door. Now, personally i only use OEM batteries. But this is out there. If you want a reliable power solution, remember that it has to be a good power bank....not a cheapo one.

Grips, they make a dime a dozen.

Fast charging batteries? They are all fast charging batteries.

But would I use a faster charger? No, because that reduces battery life. That's why some Tesla's that use the speed charger too much lose a ton of range.

There are usb charger's aplenty on amazon...you can use one of those and a power brick for a mobile charging solution. That's pretty much all they do for their charging on the go.

Everything about this is just to make a quick buck. They also violate a few trademarks, which i've reported to kickstarter. This just seems like a scam.


----------



## dwarven (Nov 18, 2020)

Of all the things you could spend money on in photography, a first party battery (or several of them) is probably the wisest purchase.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

tmroper said:


> If this turns out to be a scam, can people who "donated" sue Canon Rumors for their promotion of it?


nope. Of course not. Also fstoppers jumped on board. To me, gullible people are born every day and they believe everything they are told without any supporting evidence. Like this kickstarter.


----------



## peters (Nov 18, 2020)

While I do think that one should be careful at kickstarter, I find a LOT of critics to be realy to cynical



BillDuncan said:


> Seriously, is there nobody here picking out the inconsistencies on this one.
> 
> Nevermind that X-tra out of Los Angeles is an art journal.


So what? 



> The CEO and CTO are unknowns.


Of course, they wouldnt be on kickstarter otherwise.



> They have no experience with batteries.


Of course, they wouldnt be on kickstarter otherwise. Also they probably just sourced a battery and didnt invent a new one. To market a nicely rehoused powerbank, doesnt mean you have to be able to build a battery. 



> They only want 10k, would you trust your camera with ANYTHING produced that cheaply.


It sounds like not that much, but its likely that they put in some money of their own. Also: its not easy to realy say how expensive things like this should be. They probably took an existing battery and only 3d-modelled the new casing, which can bea produced easily and cheaply in china. This could be made pretty cheap. Its not a very complex thing. Powerbanks are only 5 USD or something. Battery dummys for lp-e6 are only 5 USD or something. Its not rocket science, So i think it can be achieved at reasonable prices. Its not necessary to produce a complex cpu inside. Though I find roughly 100 USD not unrealistic for a product like this. 



> They provide really nothing new that isn't out there by...reputable companies.


Please show me something like this, I will buy it in an instant. I have battery dummies, I used battery grips - but nothing that combines this so clever. Also the feature to power other tools on the camera with usb c - this is quite nice!



> Their press kit is a google drive, they have no website.


This indeed doenst sound good. Though I am not familiar - whats the usual amount and quality of press material that kickstarters have? 



> Other companies look very similar, like X-tra being a part of their name....that's not these dudes.


For exmaple? Which one exactly? 
What exactly do you mean? It doesnt look like they are duplicating another brand or something, do they?



> This looks like a larger scam than the Y35 by Yashica and everyone's eating it up...again...because they didn't look into it more..


While I cant tell with any kind of certainty that this is or is not a scam - I find all this not realy substantial.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

peters said:


> WOW!
> The fact that I could power other devices on the camera is also realy great!
> 
> Count me in if this actualy arrives!



Ummm, a cheap 10 dollar power brick can do all of that.

Nevermind what it would do to your battery life, or the fact that since its splitting power that you may find that your camera just dies randomly. 

Neither the CEO or CTO are any kind of engineer, photographer, or videographer that I can find.

Other people with the same name are, but not the people pictured  You know, the hallmark of a good scam. It can survive cursory google searches, just not beyond that. Go ahead, go google, find out.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

peters said:


> While I do think that one should be careful at kickstarter, I find a LOT of critics to be realy to cynical
> 
> 
> So what?
> ...




1. Claimed isn't delivered. The Y35 claimed a lot and didn't deliver. I have no problem with kickstarter, I just have a problem when I can't find any evidence at all of this being real. Previous kickstarters, I could find something. Fairly easily in fact.

There are a few x-tra bettery trademarks, but the one they should be most concerned with is the ups battery companies. They might not like it.

They are the ones claiming new technology and a secret recipe. While rehousing is fine and dandy, they aren't saying that. They flat out state that they created the battery 6 months ago.


----------



## amorse (Nov 18, 2020)

They're only looking for $10k? Huge red flag. If their financial gap to produce this thing is $10,000, what does that say about their confidence in pulling it off? 

I mean, let's think about what $10K would buy. One or two promotional videos delivered? How many hours of engineering labour? That would only buy 125 LP-E6NH batteries before taxes - they're going to revolutionize camera batteries for less than the price of 125 current batteries? 

I've never had a lot of luck with third party batteries as it is, so I have a hard time expecting this to be the product to get it right.


----------



## peters (Nov 18, 2020)

BillDuncan said:


> Ummm, a cheap 10 dollar power brick can do all of that.


But than I would have to add this to the rig, which is realy not a smart/small/light solution.



> Nevermind what it would do to your battery life, or the fact that since its splitting power that you may find that your camera just dies randomly.


This could be a problem though, you are right.
Neither the CEO or CTO are any kind of engineer, photographer, or videographer that I can find.
Other people with the same name are, but not the people pictured  You know, the hallmark of a good scam. It can survive cursory google searches, just not beyond that. Go ahead, go google, find out.
[/QUOTE]
I dont think that you need to be a known photographer or engineer to re-case a battery like this. Just the will to do so and some technical/brain skills.

But anyway, I am not that familiar with kickstarter. You can be very well right and this may very well be a scam and I wont support it beforehand.

The concept looks very reasonable and interesting for me though. Especialy since I am not that happy with the battery life of my R5. I also use external power with battery dummys quite often. Would be nice to just plug in a usb c cable instead of switching to a dummy.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

I remember a company on kickstarter that had a lot more verifiable information out there, you could track down the company info, employee info, etc.

And they still took everyone's money. 

I've also seen projects work out great, but once again you can find information on them outside of kickstarter and google drive. 

specifically the Arsenal is popular, and its information is easy to track down. It isn't some random dude that doesn't seem to exist outside of kickstarter.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah, but it would work. If you want small, light, and awesome its not going to come from some dude's garage. It's going to come from the R&D of a major company with something called resources, patents, technology, etc. 

I know its easy to get on the train of wishful thinking. But I have a lightweight power brick the size of my hand, and half an inch thick that can literally jump my car. Pop that in a pocket, and you'll be fine.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

peters said:


> But than I would have to add this to the rig, which is realy not a smart/small/light solution.
> 
> 
> This could be a problem though, you are right.
> ...


I dont think that you need to be a known photographer or engineer to re-case a battery like this. Just the will to do so and some technical/brain skills.

But anyway, I am not that familiar with kickstarter. You can be very well right and this may very well be a scam and I wont support it beforehand.

The concept looks very reasonable and interesting for me though. Especialy since I am not that happy with the battery life of my R5. I also use external power with battery dummys quite often. Would be nice to just plug in a usb c cable instead of switching to a dummy.
[/QUOTE]


My solution for my R5 is quite easy. The Canon battery is small, lightweight, and I have 3 of them. 

I mean, do you want to risk your R5 with something like this? Heck, buy a used 6D and use that as the suicide camera if you must.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 18, 2020)

BillDuncan said:


> For what specific area?
> 
> Grips are the obvious one of course.
> 
> There's an entire market of tethered power solutions.



Tethered power. I'm thinking of time lapses that might be too long for two batteries in a grip.



BillDuncan said:


> Personally, I trust OEM batteries because they won't fail. But i'll track you down some options really quick. Lets use.... The 5d mark iv as an example.



My camera uses an LP-E6, so I'm all for it.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

peters said:


> But than I would have to add this to the rig, which is realy not a smart/small/light solution.
> 
> 
> This could be a problem though, you are right.
> ...


I dont think that you need to be a known photographer or engineer to re-case a battery like this. Just the will to do so and some technical/brain skills.

But anyway, I am not that familiar with kickstarter. You can be very well right and this may very well be a scam and I wont support it beforehand.

The concept looks very reasonable and interesting for me though. Especialy since I am not that happy with the battery life of my R5. I also use external power with battery dummys quite often. Would be nice to just plug in a usb c cable instead of switching to a dummy.
[/QUOTE]

Kickstarter rules: you are not allowed to offer Projects that share things that already exist, or repackage a previously-created product, without adding anything new or aiming to iterate on the idea in any way. 

Also, you have to tell people you did so. But its ok, they would rather claim that the created the battery out of thin air.


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Tethered power. I'm thinking of time lapses that might be too long for two batteries in a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> My camera uses an LP-E6, so I'm all for it.


So, you can tether your camera to a laptop. Or a power bank. Or any two usb ports that put out enough juice. (you won't want to use 1 amp cheapo deals).

On amazon, you can find usb power deals...ones you plug into the wall. ETC. That's nothing new.

For time lapse, it'll work fine.

Canon makes a solution as well.


*Canon DC Coupler DR-E6*


----------



## BillDuncan (Nov 18, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Tethered power. I'm thinking of time lapses that might be too long for two batteries in a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> My camera uses an LP-E6, so I'm all for it.


Remember your camera can use the newer version of that battery. You don't have to stick to gen 1.


----------



## Swerky (Nov 18, 2020)

They are suggesting that we can use the bottom of the battery as an extended grip for our pinky finger? Yeah. Surely that'll be solid. Apart from everything else stated.


----------



## edoorn (Nov 18, 2020)

I’m done with kickstarter. Too many times I was a test bunnie for beta/prototype products.

if it’s really good, I’ll get the improved version 2 that will go retail


----------



## Andy Westwood (Nov 18, 2020)

The first few times using the R6 I wasn’t so impressed with battery life however after a few charges it’s better now. My last shoot was 1200 shots plus some short video clips and still the battery was good for more.

This new product might be ok for charging on the go but a couple of spare batteries in my bag is more than enough for my needs.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 18, 2020)

tmroper said:


> If this turns out to be a scam, can people who "donated" sue Canon Rumors for their promotion of it?



Perhaps they should sue themselves for not understanding what risks come with Kickstarters?


----------



## slclick (Nov 18, 2020)

Sorry, not accepting Internet Begging as the new standard.

Furthermore, anytime I read 'Revolutionary' with regards to photography I cringe. Evolutionary, sure....


----------



## jvillain (Nov 18, 2020)

If they have working prototypes why is this on Kickstarter rather than an invester taking it on? I hve allready lost a couple of thousand dollars on Kickstarter and won't ever go near it it again. I would also be as leary as I am with sticking any other 3rd party battery in my camera.


----------



## goldenhusky (Nov 18, 2020)

Like many others here I am also skeptical about this battery. At the same time after reading the post on KS it seems to be a viable concept. These are simply 2 Panasonic 18650 (widely used in vapes, battery banks and flash lights) type or similar batteries connected in series and a case built around to match the form factor and locking mechanism of Canon, Sony or Nikon camera. I almost ordered one each for Sony and Canon but there is no word on the weather sealing so choose not to order them. But if they have weather sealing and if this is truly Panasonic Li-Ion batteries these must be solid. I always use battery grip on Sony bodies. This would be ideal for a person like me but not risking without any assurance on weather sealing.


----------



## dominic_siu (Nov 18, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Of all the things you could spend money on in photography, a first party battery (or several of them) is probably the wisest purchase.


I have just purchased an extra LP-E6NH for my R5 using the grip. I won’t use third party batteries for my camera.


----------



## kirbic (Nov 19, 2020)

I went ahead and backed this... it is currently 200% funded, so it should go forward. Really an outstanding idea.


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Nov 19, 2020)

kirbic said:


> I went ahead and backed this... it is currently 200% funded, so it should go forward. Really an outstanding idea.


From my own experience, even 500% funded products (some with a price >$100) ended up being POS. I quit "Kickstarter" casino once and for all. Good luck with your "bet" though


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 19, 2020)

peters said:


> While I do think that one should be careful at kickstarter, I find a LOT of critics to be realy to cynical
> 
> 
> So what?
> ...


With regards to press kits there are many reputed brands in PC industry(Patriot Memory, Lian Li, etc. ) who all have their own websites but still file sharing service to provide presskits(spec sheet, product photos, etc...) for their new products as its much easier to share all the files in one place rather than adding additional load on their own site. Also its not new for kickstarter products not to have their own websites. I had supported a toiletary bag on KS few years back didnt have their own website well after product was delivered and even now the website is just a placeholder page which brings backs to KS page for ordering.


----------



## Profit007 (Nov 19, 2020)

SCAM SCAM SCAM, and I can't believe both CR & CN have fallen for it. 

* First of all, the extra bulk is for a circuit board to control charging, not for any extra battery cell area. The 3700 mAh is going to turn out to be totally fake.
* Second, cells are standard sizes (like 18650 for example), not a gel where the volume of weird extra space would matter. These aren't gel batteries. 
* Because of the above, they are only going to fit the SAME SIZE CELLs in them as Canon does, meaning, it's the capacity and quality of the cells that matters.
* Having bought my share of eyebrow raising high capacity batteries and mind bendingly bright lumen rated torches from China, and then tested them, it's all a bit of fun till someone actually believes the marketing numbers....
* Lastly, I would not trust charging a dodgy LiPo battery like these WHILE IN MY CAMERA. The Canon CPS guy would just laugh at you if you tried to make a warranty claim.

SCAM, SCAM, SCAM


----------



## dolina (Nov 19, 2020)

Does the RF body accept USB PD?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2020)

dolina said:


> Does the RF body accept USB PD?



Yes, but it will only charge the battery when the camera is off. The R5 and R6 can be partially powered by USB PD, but the battery in the camera will always be used for a portion of the power.


----------



## freddobonanza (Nov 19, 2020)

Stumbled upon this earlier today. Personally, no thanks - I’d prefer to spend the money on a spare LP-E6NH and keep the camera door on.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Nov 19, 2020)

Tesla uses Panasonic 18650 batteries.
I have not had good luck with 3rd party batteries. No terrible experiences, but find most are POS products, charges don't last anywhere near originals.


----------



## dichterDichter (Nov 19, 2020)

interresting concept (in theory). I was wondering how they want to include more capacity with almost the same space. I like the concept but the question i have is: is it still sealed when you remove the battery cover? I once supportet a kickstarter Project which i got one year later than it was sceduled so - never again. Maybe something like this could be a "mini grip" coming directly from Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2020)

In many countries like Japan, selling a battery pack without extensive testing can't be done. Apparently not so in the US. A battery pack needs sophisticated electronics to tailor charging rates to the cells, to monitor for overheating, and to communicate with the camera. The cells themselves have none of this built in. There are lots of back alley battery pack manufacturers in China who move every night to keep one step ahead of the authorities. $10,000 would be a lot of money to them, the components they use just cost a buck. Its the safety testing, hot and cold testing, distribution and warranty that run up the cost and they just skip all that.

This has the look and feel of a quick buck outfit. That doesn't mean that the guy doing all this is not a genius, many businesses started with a genius that operated on a shoestring. Its just that even if the design is perfect, the first products will be crude and won't last long. That's the best outcome because safety is a serious issue and when a battery loses capacity, it is unlikely to become a huge safety issue.


----------



## 1kind (Nov 19, 2020)

BillDuncan said:


> Seriously, is there nobody here picking out the inconsistencies on this one.
> 
> Nevermind that X-tra out of Los Angeles is an art journal.
> 
> ...


No experience with batteries..true but no one knows the true background of their experience and the other people within the company or manufacturing company. 2 people listed in the campaign aren't the only people on the team/company.

Typically these companies put a low amount just to satisfy the requirements. Place a high number and if that goal is not met, they don't get the money. These companies usually have the funds and planning already planned for with the manufacturer.

Press Kit on google drive? Nothing new. I know a few that does this. Peak Design is one of them.

It may throw red flags but they could be legit. If they are, its a matter of how long are they in it for? Every company has to start somewhere. Blindspot Gear, Peak Design, Litra, Lume Cube and all these other smaller companies.

I've reached out to the company to see if they can provide me with a review unit. We'll see if they respond.


----------



## slclick (Nov 19, 2020)

1kind said:


> No experience with batteries..true but no one knows the true background of their experience and the other people within the company or manufacturing company. 2 people listed in the campaign aren't the only people on the team/company.
> 
> Typically these companies put a low amount just to satisfy the requirements. Place a high number and if that goal is not met, they don't get the money. These companies usually have the funds and planning already planned for with the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Do you really think this is in house designed? How many google, fly to Asia, sign a contract and hit KS?


----------



## Jing G (Nov 20, 2020)

fiendstudios said:


> There are some serious questions about this
> 
> - How is the weather sealing? Dont want to put my $4000 camera at risk.
> - The mechanism, is it secure or will there be a chance it can drop out?
> ...


true, same concern I had.


----------



## 1kind (Nov 20, 2020)

Lets see if they can give me more information and send me one to review...lets see.


----------



## dolina (Nov 20, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Yes, but it will only charge the battery when the camera is off. The R5 and R6 can be partially powered by USB PD, but the battery in the camera will always be used for a portion of the power.


Would be nice if the RF bodies could draw upon 100% of its power needs + trickle charge the battery as a fallback via USB PD charger or powerbank.


----------



## slclick (Nov 20, 2020)

Lots of interesting ideas being tossed about. 
Or, you can just used tested, tried and true official Canon batteries.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 20, 2020)

I could be very wrong, but I consider myself to be the typical old man, get the camera out and hour at a time, kinda guy. I have never had problems with batteries not giving enough, or a problem carrying an extra battery in the case I think I might be doing a whole lot of shooting. I know some of you go through batteries a lot. I just think that most people are already happy. I am. I even have trouble justifying an OEM extra battery grip for myself. I have not had one since I had a 70D.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 20, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> In many countries like Japan, selling a battery pack without extensive testing can't be done. Apparently not so in the US. A battery pack needs sophisticated electronics to tailor charging rates to the cells, to monitor for overheating, and to communicate with the camera. The cells themselves have none of this built in. There are lots of back alley battery pack manufacturers in China who move every night to keep one step ahead of the authorities. $10,000 would be a lot of money to them, the components they use just cost a buck. Its the safety testing, hot and cold testing, distribution and warranty that run up the cost and they just skip all that.
> 
> This has the look and feel of a quick buck outfit. That doesn't mean that the guy doing all this is not a genius, many businesses started with a genius that operated on a shoestring. Its just that even if the design is perfect, the first products will be crude and won't last long. That's the best outcome because safety is a serious issue and when a battery loses capacity, it is unlikely to become a huge safety issue.


Your wisdom is always deeply appreciated.


----------



## RunAndGun (Nov 20, 2020)

peters said:


> Of course, they wouldnt be on kickstarter otherwise.



I‘m not endorsing this in any way, shape or form, because these guys are obviously unknowns and there are too many red flags and weasely marketing words and phrases being used, but... There are legit, existing companies that were already making and shipping existing products that have used KickStarter to more or less feel-out the real world demand for a product and used it to bring it to market(and actually created a whole new product that became more successful, many times over, than their previous line that they were known for).

Just trying to say that KickStarter isn‘t ALL nobody’s and crappy never-gonna-show-up products. But I wouldn’t drop a penny on this...


----------



## Kit Chan (Nov 21, 2020)

Too bad there isn't an EOS M variant.
This would solve both my needing a dummy battery and a spare battery or 2 woes.
Real pain that the M200 is aimed at streamers, yet can't receive continuous mains/USB power without an overpriced and scarce accessory, and I'm not daring enough to take my chances on those cheap and nasty options on Amazon.


----------



## Max TT (Nov 21, 2020)

Yea errr nope... I gonna need to see this product in the hands of independent reviewers first. Nice marketing but Kickstarters are money pit.


----------



## lawny13 (Nov 21, 2020)

BillDuncan said:


> HI I'm Billy Mays here with a fantastic set of buzz words.
> 
> Seriously, I know not everyone does tech or science.... But read this. Secret Recipe? I'm literally cracking up that people will eat this up.
> 
> ...



Ya the loads and heavy batteries put up the red flag for me. Most generally the weight for X amount of shooting with batteries would be the same regardless of the battery.

Most generally the reason why so h hits those high photo counts isn’t because of some battery voodoo but because of the camera and the software’s power management algorithms.

I would prefer a concept where you have the canon battery grip, but with a large single battery taking the entire battery compartment, using as much space as possible rather than two ol’ LP-E6NH batteries. Or for canon to give us a body that accepts 3 batteries like Fuji has done rather than just 2.


----------



## slclick (Nov 22, 2020)

lawny13 said:


> Ya the loads and heavy batteries put up the red flag for me. Most generally the weight for X amount of shooting with batteries would be the same regardless of the battery.
> 
> Most generally the reason why so h hits those high photo counts isn’t because of some battery voodoo but because of the camera and the software’s power management algorithms.
> 
> I would prefer a concept where you have the canon battery grip, but with a large single battery taking the entire battery compartment, using as much space as possible rather than two ol’ LP-E6NH batteries. Or for canon to give us a body that accepts 3 batteries like Fuji has done rather than just 2.


Something like the RP EG-E1? That size with a battery would be amazing.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 22, 2020)

I've racked up a number of bad experiences with Kickstarter at this stage.
Very little is well made in the end and a number of projects are running for years without producing something.
I'm not a huge fan of Peak Designs final products but they do make a high quality product and generally on time.
I wouldn't risk my expensive electronic equipment on a new company with no track record in battery making.
So many different cameras's being catered for.
I would need a battery to be tried and tested before I risked it.
Kickstarter has become a way of getting alot of money up front and all risk is transferred to the backer.
Kickstarter do nothing when a project isn't working out.
I'm involved in one which looks like a complete fraud but is 4 years running without Kickstarter intervening.
I hope this project is more successful for those who back it.


----------



## davo (Nov 27, 2020)

I will say I find it rather ugly. I would like to see custom to the camera design including grip tape.


----------

